# Mini tank, what would you do?



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a .75g tank. I had a bumblebee goby in it, but it recently passed. Then I put in 3 Red Crystal shrimp, but I've only got one of those left. I've never had much luck with shrimp so I'm not that surprised anymore. But I'm still left with this little tank I don't think is suitable for a betta. 

I don't have a filter for it, but I do have a mini heater and an air stone. I have a log decoration and some live plants in it right now with the remaining shrimp. I am open to ideas of something to put in this tank other than just stuffing it full of plants to grow up for my two betta tanks.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

It's just too small of a tank to keep fish or anything in it. Waste builds up too fast and makes them die. If you are pressed for space and want a "tank" that is inexpensive and will need less water changes go to Walmart in houseware and get this:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Anchor-Hocking-69372MN-2-Gallon-Glass-Heritage-Jar/16486707

I've used them for over a year. Good for one betta and possibly a couple of shrimp (no extra fish) assuming the betta doesn't eat them.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There are some tiny fish for which that tank is suitable - Pygmy sunfish and scarlet badis are two that immediately come to mind. Put a filter on it and it'll just be like any other tank. Those fish aren't exactly easy to keep though.


----------



## Fox88 (May 30, 2014)

Can be a great place for some _Dracaena sanderiana. _Maybe can house a betta, if you are truly dedicated to change water very often, but it seem to be discouraged, also maybe you can have a snail or two.


----------



## BradsBettas14 (May 29, 2014)

Nerite snails could probably fit well in it


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

If it was me, I'd scape it with baby tears carpet with a nice rock in the center and ADA soil as substrate. I'll look at it and call it a day lol.


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd make a plant only aquarium and keep it on my desktop


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd probably go with planting/scaping it for a snail or something like that as well. I like Tony's idea- a single rock iwagumi layout!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I wouldn't put anything alive in it, except maybe a snail. I'd just plant a nice aquascape and use it as a decoration. I actually have a 1.5 ish gallon vase that I planted and use as a rather unique light on my nightstand.


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

Live plants, MAYBE one or two ghost shrimp, MAYBE one or two mystery snails, that's it. That tank is too small for anything else.



Fox88 said:


> Can be a great place for some _Dracaena sanderiana. _Maybe can house a betta, if you are truly dedicated to change water very often, but it seem to be discouraged, also maybe you can have a snail or two.


I wouldn't recommend this. I think bettas need AT LEAST 2.5 gallons ON THEIR OWN (only exception would be 1 betta and 1 mystery snail or something tiny of the sort).


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

There is one thing that will survive for awhile in a small container if you plant it. Ramhorn snails. I have some that came as hitchhikers on some live plants I bought. I didn't want to kill them but I didn't want such a fast breeding snail in my tanks so I stuck them in really small container with a marimo moss ball I had that was infected with algae and some stray plant parts. I put it in a window. That was a few months ago they are still alive. I don't change the water much nor do I feed them. They live off of the plants. Mystery snail make too much waste an will die faster than they ever should in that size container. Some ramshorns are pink which make them kind of pretty to look at.


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

I hadn't even thought of moving my sneaky hitchikers into the mini tank. I have them pretty well managed in my main tank because they found out how to get into the filter now and I end up tossing out a few when I change the filter cartridge, but I could move a few over there. I have some really lovely colours on some. 

At the moment I have a couple ghost shrimp in there while I wait for the female to lay her eggs so I can grow them up a bit and then put them in the main tank.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

If you're still looking for suggestions for your mini tank I would suggest any of the neo shrimp. I have a 1g bowl that is fairly heavily planted that I have 2 tiger shrimp and 2 CRS that are surviving amazingly. If you had issues with the CRS I would suggest red cherry shrimp (or there's orange, blue, yellow, brown, rilis, etc.) as they are cheap and very tolerant to any sort of changes in water. I really don't do any PWCs on my bowl and everything is still happy as can be. Just heavily plant it Just my 2 cents!


----------

